# MTV New Wave Bands



## FastTrax (Jan 8, 2022)

I Still Want My MTV



1. After The Fire



www.facebook.com/AfterTheFire/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/After_the_Fire

Der Kommissar

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Kommissar_(song)






2. The Fixx



www.thefixx.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fixx

Red Skies at Night

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Skies






Saved by Zero

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saved_by_Zero






3. Mike and the Mechanics



www.facebook.com/mikeandthemechanicsofficial

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_and_the_Mechanics

All I Need is a Miracle

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_I_Need_Is_a_Miracle






4. Peter Gabriel



www.petergabriel.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Gabriel

Sledgehammer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sledgehammer_(Peter_Gabriel_song)


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 9, 2022)

5. U2



www.U2.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U2

New Years Day

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Year's_Day_(U2_song)






Pride In The Name Of Love

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pride_(In_the_Name_of_Love)






Where The Streets Have No Name

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Where_the_Streets_Have_No_Name






Two Hearts Beat As One

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Hearts_Beat_as_One






6. Tim Cappello



www.imdb.com/name/nm0135511/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Cappello

I Still Believe


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 9, 2022)

7. Smashmouth



www.smashmouth.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smash_Mouth

Waste






8. Tears For Fears



www.tearsforfears.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tears_for_Fears

Shout

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shout_(Tears_for_Fears_song)








9. Bon Jovi



www.bonjovi.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bon_Jovi

Wanted dead or Alive

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/wanted_Dead_or_Alive_(Bon_Jovi_song)






Bed of Roses

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bed_of_Roses_(Bon_Jovi_song)






10. Fine Young Cannibals



www.discogs.com/artist/4711-Fine-Young-Cannibals

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fine_Young_Cannibals

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Thing_(Fine_Young_Cannibals_song)


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 16, 2022)

11. Blue Oyster Cult



www.blueoystercult.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Oyster_Cult

Veteran of Psychic Wars






Don't Fear The Reaper






Sole Survivor






Morning Final






12. Culture Club



www.boygeorgeandcultureclub.net

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_Club


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

REM & The B-52's have always been on the top of my list.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 16, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> REM & The B-52's have always been on the top of my list.



Good selection. Always wanted to attend an REM concert.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

I was lucky to see them as well as The B-52's and U2.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 16, 2022)

Never saw the B-52's but attended the infamous U2 Concert on The Chelsea Pier one night. The Music was so loud residents living across the Hudson River in Weehawken New Jersey were complaining like mad.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Never saw the B-52's but attended the infamous U2 Concert on The Chelsea Pier one night. The Music was so loud residents living across the Hudson River in Weehawken New Jersey were complaining like mad.


I saw U2 in Philadelphia and what I remember is the poor planning they had. The Philadelphia Phillies also had a concert in the same complex area. If you are not aware of that area they have I believe 3 sports complexes. Well it was a madhouse. There was hardly any parking and no one was checking tickets getting in. We had field tickets so that was nice and Bruce Springsteen came out and sang with them.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 17, 2022)

12A. The Police



www.thepolice.com/#/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Police

Every Breath You Take






Don't Stand So Close To Me






Invisible Sun






Spirits In The Material World






Secret Journey


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2022)

14. David Bowie



www.davidbowie.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Bowie

China Girl






Space Oddity






Let's Dance






Young Americans


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2022)

15. The Tubes



www.thetubes.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tubes

White Punks On Dope






16. Alice Cooper



www.alicecooper.com

https://en.wikipedia.com/wiki/Alice_Cooper

Sick Things






17. Joe Jackson




www.joejackson.com


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Jackson_(musician)

Right and Wrong







18. The Cranberries



www.thecranberries.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cranberries

Linger






19. Til Tuesday



www.tiltuesday.net/tiltuesday.php

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/'Til_Tuesday

Voices Carry


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 18, 2022)

*Missing Persons















*


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2022)

Never heard of them. I gotta catch up. Nice sound though. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 18, 2022)

Is Max Headroom in there anywhere?


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 18, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Never heard of them. I gotta catch up. Nice sound though. Thanks for posting.


That is there 3 main songs.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Is Max Headroom in there anywhere?



He will probably make his appearance as soon as he finds his head. LOL.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Sachet (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## RFW (Jan 19, 2022)

​


FastTrax said:


> 5. U2
> 
> View attachment 202883
> 
> ...


_Everybody Wants to Rule the World_ still gives me chills.

I didn't know Blue Öyster Cult was new wave. _(Don't Fear) The Reaper_ is the definitive night driving song for me.


----------



## Sachet (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2022)

RFW said:


> ​
> _Everybody Wants to Rule the World_ still gives me chills.
> 
> I didn't know Blue Öyster Cult was new wave. _(Don't Fear) The Reaper_ is the definitive night driving song for me.



Actually when I purchased their cassette tape at a music store in New Paltz it was in the Heavy Metal isle. I included them because they existed in the New Wave era. Same with 38 Special who made a surprise appearance at a C&W club in  Dover Plains after their infamous "Special Forces" release. I miss living in Dutchess County. That whole Mid Hudson Valley area was party central in the 80's.


----------



## RFW (Jan 19, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Actually when I purchased their cassette tape at a music store in New Paltz it was in the Heavy Metal isle. I included them because they existed in the New Wave era. Same with 38 Special who made a surprise appearance at a C&W club in  Dover Plains after their infamous "Special Forces" release. I miss living in Dutchess County. That whole Mid Hudson Valley area was party central in the 80's.


I see.

I used to think I was into New Wave but I only listened religiously to maybe three out of all the bands posted here. Maybe if you post more, that will jog my memory.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2022)

RFW said:


> I see.
> 
> I used to think I was into New Wave but I only listened religiously to maybe three out of all the bands posted here. Maybe if you post more, that will jog my memory.



More to come. Basically I started this thread as a tribute MTV which was all me and my crew watched like 99% of high schoolers on Long Island watched faithfully. This was in Junior high school when we didn't have cars yet which meant we couldn't go to concerts.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2022)

20.  Simple Minds



www.simpleminds.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Minds

Don't You Forget About Me






21. Duran Duran



www.duranduran.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duran_Duran

A View To A Kill






Hungry Like The Wolf






22.  Men At Work



www.facebook.com/menatwork

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Men_at_Work

Down Under






23. Men Without Hats



www.safetydance.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Men_at_Work

Safety Dance


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 20, 2022)

Love all three of those bands. If you have never listened to the Simple Minds song "Belfast Child" go and listen to it now. It is one of my all time favorite songs. 

Also Duran Duran song "Ordinary World" is probably there best song.

And Men At Work "Be Good Johnny" is one of my favorites.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2022)

I was an MTV baby from the very first episode but I never even heard of New Wave until I lost my seniority at Oak Point in the Bronx and had to work the Maybrook Secondary which meant the closest area I settled in at was Dutchess County right smack in the middle of the Mid Hudson Valley which was New Wave, Country Rock and Progressive Jazz a la Spiro Gyra.


----------



## RFW (Jan 21, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> 20.  Simple Minds
> 
> View attachment 204614
> 
> ...


These songs are great. How did I forget about them???


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 25, 2022)

24. Depeche Mode



www.depechemode.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depeche_Mode

Never Let Me Down Again






Enjoy the Silence






Policy of Truth






It's No Good






25. Billy Thorpe



www.imdb.com/name/nm0861654/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_Thorpe


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

I really don't know Billy Thorpe. So you have finally stumped me with one. 

My favorite Depeche Mode song is this:


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 25, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> I was lucky to see them as well as The B-52's and U2.


We saw U2 probably 12 years ago.  Amazing!  

We also saw the B-52's a couple of years ago and they are just as great as seniors as they were in the 80's.  We never realized that it was actually Kate's voice in the opening of Planet Claire.  We thought it was some kind of synthesized instrument.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> We saw U2 probably 12 years ago.  Amazing!
> 
> We also saw the B-52's a couple of years ago and they are just as great as seniors as they were in the 80's.  We never realized that it was actually Kate's voice in the opening of Planet Claire.  We thought it was some kind of synthesized instrument.


Kate has one of the most interesting and amazing voices in all of music.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 25, 2022)

@FastTrax, how could you leave out this Tubes classic?  I have it on DVD-A and it sounds amazing.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 25, 2022)

Sticking with this MTV thread, we were lucky enough to score tickets for Journey, Toto and Tears For Fears this coming  February/March.  

Our local radio station also sponsors an 80's concert each year and we have seen Berlin, Patty Smythe, The Romantics, The Flirts, Book of Love, Animotion, Nu Shooz, Dramarama, When In Rome, Naked Eyes, Wang Chung, Information Society and others.  Some of the bands are admittedly pretty sad, but some like Terri Nunn from Berlin and Patty Smythe were great!

https://www.audacy.com/jackontheweb/blogs/jack-music/1003-jack-fm-s-4th-annual-lost-80s-live-concert


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 25, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Sticking with this MTV thread, we were lucky enough to score tickets for Journey, Toto and Tears For Fears this coming  February/March.
> 
> Our local radio station also sponsors an 80's concert each year and we have seen Berlin, Patty Smythe, The Romantics, The Flirts, Book of Love, Animotion, Nu Shooz, Dramarama, When In Rome, Naked Eyes, Wang Chung, Information Society and others.  Some of the bands are admittedly pretty sad, but some like Terri Nunn from Berlin and Patty Smythe were great!
> 
> https://www.audacy.com/jackontheweb/blogs/jack-music/1003-jack-fm-s-4th-annual-lost-80s-live-concert



I always wanted to attend concerts by Boards of Canada, Peter Gabriel and Wang Chung. Anybody that can captivate me with that type of animation is a hit in my book. Nick Park of "Wallace and Gromit" fame was the inspiration for Peter Gabriel's "Sledgehammer". Wang Chung is always in rare form and Boards of Canada, well soundscapes is what they do best.

Peter Gabriel



www.petergabriel.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Gabriel

 "Sledgehammer"






Nick Park



www.imdb.com/name/nm0661910/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Park

"Wallace and Gromit"






Wang Chung



www.wangchung.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wang_Chung

Everybody Have Fun Tonight






Boards of Canada



www.bleep.com/artist/78-boards-of-canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boards_of_Canada

Reach for the Dead


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 25, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> @FastTrax, how could you leave out this Tubes classic?  I have it on DVD-A and it sounds amazing.



I never even heard of them until their album cover caught my eye in a record shop. When I brought it home and was playing "White Punks on Dope" my mom went absolutely ballistic. I told her that White guys and not Black guys were singing this song. She still continued to smash my stereo to pieces. I guess it was a drug issue. Life.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 26, 2022)

Back in the day The Tubes were "Totally Tubular. "


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 31, 2022)

28.  Flock of Seagulls



www.aflockofseagulls.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Flock_of_Seagulls

I Wish I Had A Photograph of You






Nightmares






It's Not Me Talking






29. Billy Idol




www.billyidol.net

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_Idol

Eyes without A Face






Rebel Yell


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 31, 2022)

30. Billy Idol Continued



White Wedding Part 1






Save Me Now






Catch My Fall






Can't Break Me Down






All Summer Single


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> 28.  Flock of Seagulls
> 
> View attachment 206290
> 
> ...


One of my favorite songs of the 80's was Wishing(If I Had A Photograph Of You) by The Flock of Seagulls


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 31, 2022)

Aieeeeeee!!! Music began in the late Fifties and, with few exceptions, ended in the early Seventies. The rest is just noise, and unpleasant noise at that!


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 31, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> One of my favorite songs of the 80's was Wishing(If I Had A Photograph Of You) by The Flock of Seagulls



TFOS was one of the bands that hooked me onto New Wave when I lived Upstate New York. Paul who was real young at the time was very underrated but when he left the band they didn't fare too well.




www.myspace.com/paul_reno

www.pinterest.com/pin/53269208080642038/

www.mtv.com/news/516384/a-flock-of-seagulls-paul-reynolds/

www.alchetron.com/Paul-Reynolds-(musician)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Reynolds_(musician)


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 31, 2022)

@FastTrax, if you are into New Wave you must love The Smiths.  I do.  Morrissey was the king of Rockabilly with dark lyrics.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> TFOS was one of the bands that hooked me onto New Wave when I lived Upstate New York. Paul who was real young at the time was very underrated but when he left the band they didn't fare too well.
> 
> View attachment 206322
> 
> ...


The Flock of Seagulls to me were one of the bands who set the New Wave sound. Everyone remembers the mega hit "I Ran", but they had a few other hit songs as well that made it on the charts. There was another band that came along later with a slightly different sound called The Hooters from Philadelphia that developed there own sound which an accordion type instrument. Everyone probably remembers there mega hit "And We Danced", but they also had several other hits songs including " All You Zombies" and "Johnny B".


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 2, 2022)

31. INXS



www.inxs.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INXS

Need You Tonight






32. The Motels



www.themotels.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Motels

Only The Lonely






Shame






33. Naked Eyes



www.nakedeyesmusic.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked_Eyes

Always Something To Remind Me






34. Pat Benatar



www.benatargiraldo.com/welcome

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_Benatar

Love is a Battlefield


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 2, 2022)

Pat Benatar (Con't)

Stop Using Sex as a Weapon






35. Sheena Easton



www.sheenaeaston.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheena_Easton

Sugar Walls






36. The Pretenders



www.thepretenders.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pretenders

I'll Stand By You






Back on the Chain Gang






Brass In Pocket


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 2, 2022)

Sheena Easton, man, her song "Sugar Walls" Man, Just man. Sugar Walls was much more sexually explicit then Peter Gabriels "Sledgehammer" could ever be.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 2, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Sheena Easton, man, her song "Sugar Walls" Man, Just man. Sugar Walls was much more sexually explicit then Peter Gabriels "Sledgehammer" could ever be.


Prince wrote it.  That explains it.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 2, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Pat Benatar (Con't)
> 
> Stop Using Sex as a Weapon
> 
> ...


Chrissie Hynde was the opening act for Stevie Nicks in a concert we attended several years ago.  I believe she was 67 at the time and she can still rock!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=troNqcpjGJU


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 6, 2022)

37. The Buggles



www.facebook.com/LIVINGINTHEPLASTICAGE

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Buggles

Video Killed the Music Star (MTV's very first introductory video in America)






38. Spandau Ballet



www.spandauballet.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spandau_Ballet

True






Gold






39. DEVO



www.clubdevo.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devo

Whip It






40. Talking Heads



www.talking-heads.nl

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talking_Heads

Burning Down The House


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 8, 2022)

Talking Heads (Continued)

Once in a Lifetime






41.  Huey Lewis and the News



www.hueylewisandthenews.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huey_Lewis_and_the_News

I Need a New Drug






The Power of Love






The Heart of Rock and Roll






Stuck With You


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 8, 2022)

42.  The Bangles



www.thebangles.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bangles

Walk Like An Egyptian






The Merry Go Round






43.  The Go Go's



www.gogos.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Go-Go's

Our Lips Are Sealed






We Got The Beat






44. Atom Ant



www.adam-ant.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Ant

Room at the Top


----------

